# Old German Owls need home



## Lovebirds

I could have SWORN that I posted this. I've looked and looked and can't find the post, so maybe I had a senior moment???  
Anyway, there is a man that lives near me who has Old German Owls. I was told that if he couldn't find someone to take them, he was going to kill them. 
Well, FINALLY today, I went over to his house and wound up bringing 4 of them home. I just couldn't resist. He's got more to get rid of and has a box that will hold about six and they can be shipped. He's an older gentleman and just can't get around as well and with winter coming, he doesn't want to take care of them.
I DO NOT want these birds killed, but unless I can offer him a solution, I can't say much.
I'll be posting pictures of the ones that I got today in a little while. 
IF ANYONE is interested......PLEASE let me know. 
I don't know a thing about OGO's except they are cute as buttons. If I had the room, I'd have brought them all home.........


----------



## maryjane

Renee, I can take three or four comfortably, if they can be shipped. It's cold here (I'm a California wimp, it's only down to 27 at night actually) and with the shipping mishaps when I took Teebo's birds, I'm a little wary of it but can definitely help. I will also ask my friend who has a farm and a beautiful aviary; I think she is full atm but I'll find out. She'd mentioned that she was building a new aviary so I'll check with her. Probably shipping from VA isn't as bad as Teebo's birds from NY, so maybe it would be smoother sailing. Early next week would be ideal if that will work. How many more does he have? Thanks for helping these pijies out.


----------



## Lovebirds

*Here are the pics..........*

More below..............


----------



## Lovebirds

More.........


----------



## Lovebirds

More cuties........


----------



## Lovebirds

maryjane said:


> Renee, I can take three or four comfortably, if they can be shipped. It's cold here (I'm a California wimp, it's only down to 27 at night actually) and with the shipping mishaps when I took Teebo's birds, I'm a little wary of it but can definitely help. I will also ask my friend who has a farm and a beautiful aviary; I think she is full atm but I'll find out. She'd mentioned that she was building a new aviary so I'll check with her. Probably shipping from VA isn't as bad as Teebo's birds from NY, so maybe it would be smoother sailing. Early next week would be ideal if that will work. How many more does he have? Thanks for helping these pijies out.


WIMP??? 27 is COLD girl..........LOL The temps may keep us from being able to ship them. The PO does have a max and min temp for shipping. I was just told that he has 10 more to let go. Understand (if it matters, cause it didn't to me) that some of these are mismarked and are not show quality. Actually they are not even banded because he didn't have any intentions of showing them anyway. They are all this years birds though. There probably isn't an even number of sexes either. I actually had one in the basket to bring home. He said it was a hen, but it was obvious it was a cock. I hated to hand it back to him, but where I'm keeping these birds, it was best if I stuck with two pair and not odd numbers of either sex. I think that we'll have to watch the weather the next few days and see what's going on. Don't want the birds caught in a snow storm or anything..........


----------



## Skyeking

*Oriental Frills*

Renee,

Those birds with the feathering around the feet look just like my Satinette's, which are closely related to owls, but they are Satinette's, an oriental Frill. They are really pretty, wish I had room for more.

How many are there, altogether?

http://www.desertrosedoves.com/Frill4.jpg

http://www.desertrosedoves.com/Frill2.jpg


----------



## Cricket

Wish I could see em... attatchments are pending approval... whatever that means!


----------



## Guest

yes wish I could see them too cuz I approve already lol


----------



## Lovebirds

Trees Gray said:


> Renee,
> 
> Those birds with the feathering around the feet look just like my Satinette's, which are closely related to owls, but they are Satinette's, an oriental Frill. They are really pretty, wish I had room for more.
> 
> How many are there, altogether?
> 
> http://www.desertrosedoves.com/Frill4.jpg
> 
> http://www.desertrosedoves.com/Frill2.jpg


This man actually had one Satinette. The beaks on the Satinettes were short, even shorter than on the OGO's. Almost non-existent. He said Satins can't feed their babies, but OGO's can. He has about 10 more that need homes.


----------



## Skyeking

Okay...they are approved now, so you can see them.

I don' know why they had to be validated.


----------



## Cricket

They are sooooooooooo sweet!!! Hope some of you pigeon lovers hurry up and adopt them before I feel I must!! I don't have room! So no more for me until my second loft is built... (saving the space I have for babies) So please someone take the rest of them soooooon! They are adorable!


----------



## Baby Goose

*I am open to adopting all these little guys*

Hi there Guys. 
I havent been on much lately and just saw this post, I am willing to adopt these guys if they are still availiable. I can have Foy's ship a box right to the address and then include any money needed for shipping. 
Feel free to contact me at [email protected]

They look lovely!~ 
Laurie


----------



## Keys & Eyegone

What Cuties! I'd take one if I could!  
27F? that's not that cold.lol It went down to -10C here today with the wind chill. Right now we have a storm warning and getting 30cm of snow tonight. Going to have a lot of fun blowing that out of the drive way tomorrow morning before leaving for work.
Good luck finding homes for these guys Renee.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Rogersnest

I will be willing to take a Pair on please I'll pay postage n everything... I left a PM 

There looks like there is enough Peeps here that can help out. Grab them all if you can 
[email protected]


----------



## feralpigeon

Renee, they are lovely. I'm glad to see it appears that you've found the
needed homes for them.

fp


----------



## Lovebirds

YOU GUYS ARE THE GREATEST!!!!
We've got 10 birds and everybody wants some!! LOL
I've got to go to a pigeon meeting today that's 2 hours away, so I'll be gone a big part of the day. We can't do anything this week end anyway. I have let the owner of these birds know that I've gotten responses, so he's aware of that, and no harm will come to these birds now. Like I said before, he does have one box that will hold 6 to 8 birds. I'm thinking it's a 4 bird shipping box, so I would say with these birds size, 6 would be ok, 8 would be pushing it. Anyone who's willing to take that many would only have to pay for shipping. This box is free. Right now, the weather is my concern. We can't be shipping birds across states that are expecting big snow storms and have major airline delays, so we're going to have to be careful with this............Thanks so much for all the replys. It warms my heart........

PS: I thought maybe I should give you all MY take on the health of these birds. All of the birds LOOKED healthy.........and the ones I handled felt good, had a good weight to them. BUT......their water was really nasty looking and I didn't see any grit available. The droppings of the ones I got are runny. I'm suspecting probably nothing more than maybe cocci. I of course am going to treat mine for cocci and worm them. I'm waiting a few days to make sure they are drinking good as my waters are different than what they are used to. They certainly don't LOOK or ACT sick, which was a big surprise to me after what I had heard about them. The loft they were in was HUGE for the number of birds he has and very open. That also surprised me, but pleasantly.


----------



## Guest

Hi just wanted to let you know that what treesa said earlier is true ,these are not german owls they are satinettes as the owls have no feathering on there feet and do look simular but not as close as you may think ,here is a link to some german owls http://pics.hoobly.com/full/3be1a0ed742a20e68aa4b3b413aa9350.jpg
there are two types of satinettes, the type that can feed thier own off spring and the type that cant because they are breed for that itty bitty beak but this is the type that can


----------



## Lovebirds

LokotaLoft said:


> Hi just wanted to let you know that what treesa said earlier is true ,these are not german owls they are satinettes as the owls have no feathering on there feet and do look simular but not as close as you may think ,here is a link to some german owls http://pics.hoobly.com/full/3be1a0ed742a20e68aa4b3b413aa9350.jpg
> there are two types of satinettes, the type that can feed thier own off spring and the type that cant because they are breed for that itty bitty beak but this is the type that can



After looking at some pics......you are absolutely right. I think......... I don't understand how someone could tell me that these are OGO's when in fact they are not and he's got a WHOLE loft full of them. In any case.........WHATEVER they are.........they are cute and little and need homes..........Thanks for the info........


----------



## Guest

lol it is strange that he doesnt know his own breed but I myself am more partial to the satinettes anyways hehe I have one that I adopted from someone finding it in their back yard one day under their feeder and he has been with me ever since .I named him fez and what a charmer he is , I always looked for a mate for him but never did find one ,then he paired up with a tippler of mine that already had a mate..Its funny cuz even though hes a very devoted and lovng father he gets around lol , i thought I would just pull their eggs as not to have any mix breeds an swap out others so they could still raise some of their own but umm like I said he gets around cuz I have quite a few offspring from other pairs that have his feet ,crest and even little beak so Im thinking he must be the milkman


----------



## Skyeking

LokotaLoft said:


> Hi just wanted to let you know that what treesa said earlier is true ,these are not german owls they are satinettes as the owls have no feathering on there feet and do look simular but not as close as you may think ,here is a link to some german owls http://pics.hoobly.com/full/3be1a0ed742a20e68aa4b3b413aa9350.jpg
> there are two types of satinettes, the type that can feed thier own off spring and the type that cant because they are breed for that itty bitty beak but this is the type that can


Hi Lokotaloft,

Thank you for verifying that I am not hallucinating or something, as I was told when I got mine that they were Satinette's, I was thinking I was maybe calling them the wrong name all this time. Whew!

My Satinettes also have no trouble feeding their babies.

Thanks again, for clarifying.


Hi Renee,

Satinettes are adorable and do have adorable personalities, especially the hens, they can be kept indoors in nice size cages and DO make wonderful pets. They don't need all the flying room and are not as hyper.


----------



## pigeonmama

Look like old style frill to me. Have 2 pair at this time,that are Gary's pigeons to show. We've been having crazy weather here, in Maine. It was 65 the last day of Nov, and 45 here today. Guess all these frills needing homes better come to me  
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds

I want to thanks everyone for the responses I've gotten. As it stands right now, I'm going to get the birds tomorrow, hopefully and bring them here to my loft. We've just put our breeders together, so for a little while, I have an empty section. Baby Goose (Laurie) has agreed to get a box and shipping fees to me and as soon as there is a break in the weather, I'll ship the birds to her. I'm thinking it will be after the holidays. So, these birds have been spared and will get to live out thier life.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, congratulations on a job well done. I am so proud to know someone like you. You and Baby Goose rock!


----------



## mr squeaks

I definitely second Nona and Maggie!!

I sit on pins and needles waiting to hear that all turns out well! 

From Mr. Squeaks and Shi...from the bottom of our hearts...


THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## rollerkid

*hey*

well, if i can than i would want one, just one, a cock, because i got this hen owl(dont know which kind but a pigeon owl) and she's pretty lonely and i want a cock to pair up with her. I lived in California, Fresno.......let me know either here or on my email [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful news, Renee, and very well done! Many thanks to you and Laurie!

Terry


----------



## Pigeon Lady

*We have room*

We can take some, it there are still some that need homes. Please don't let him kill them!


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, guess my babies like thier new home.........they've been here exactly 11 days and I found an egg this AM when I went to clean to loft/coop. Threw it away though.........it's to cold and they don't have any lights where they are. I think after our breeding season is over, I'll move them into some pens in the back and let them raise some babies.


----------



## sevenznuf

hey lovebirds i left you a PM


----------



## Lovebirds

I see a few people reading this thread. These birds have now gotten homes and are no longer available.


----------



## skip1988

*i will take them*

i have a heated shed and i have a pair of helmets and rollers that would loveeeee company if you still have them i live in maine and i will pay for shippinhg if you still have them and i will give you pictures of them if you could please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## TRIPP

I have plenty of room in my loft and would love to have a pair 
please let me know if your friend has anymore. I have 12 Homers right now 
in a loft that is 8X12 so I have plenty room.


Thank You,
Joe grassie 
[email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds

TRIPP said:


> I have plenty of room in my loft and would love to have a pair
> please let me know if your friend has anymore. I have 12 Homers right now
> in a loft that is 8X12 so I have plenty room.
> 
> 
> Thank You,
> Joe grassie
> [email protected]


Joe, I don't believe there are any more. He just kept a few pairs of breeders and I took the rest. Thanks for asking though.


----------

